

Free, online courses Stanford is offering this winter (Complete List) - randylubin
http://blog.randylubin.com/post/15280095283/listing-of-free-online-stanford-courses-winter-2012
There are 16 courses total, including one by Berkeley.  They look to have a similar format to AI Class, Machine Learning, and Databases from this fall.<p>I couldn't find a list anywhere so these are linked and sorted by start date.
======
drallison
There are a number of other free Stanford courses including EE380, the
Stanford EE Computer Systems Colloquium, which presents speakers on
interesting topics related to computer systems. Attend live, watch the
realtime webcast, or view talks on-demand. Interesting backlist.
<http://ee380.stanford.edu>.

------
kaybe
> sign-ups close once the course starts.

Where did you get this information? During the first iteration, the AI course
closed, but the machine learning couse stayed open for at least a while (I
signed up after the second week).

~~~
randylubin
Just anecdotal... a few friends tried to sign up half way through and failed.
Not sure if there will be a consistent policy for the winter

